
The Rise and Fall of Blue Apron - tryhardchannel
https://medium.com/swlh/the-rise-and-fall-of-blue-apron-f95ca0f6d92f
======
jfengel
I cooked other people's Blue Apron meals several times, and I really enjoyed
the creativity and variety of their offerings. I liked that they often
included samples of unfamiliar spices and sauces; I wouldn't be willing to run
out and buy a whole jar before I'd tried it.

But I never quite got the value proposition. Most people who wish to cook can
also Google recipes and shop for ingredients, at considerably lower cost. I'm
sure there's a range of people who would like somebody else to suggest the
meals and do the actual shopping, but it seemed like a relatively narrow
range. Especially since it wasn't really intended as a three-times-a-week
thing rather than replacing your entire shopping trip.

